# FL Panhandle Bream Busters



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A new group has been started at http://bigbluegill.com/group/flpanhandlebreambusters that will focus primarily on panhandle bream fishing. Anyone interested in exchanging information, ideas, promoting the sport and just getting together to chat bream fishing are invited to check it out and join up. 
This should be a lot of fun since the focus is on fishing close to home.
See you on FL Panhandle Bream Busters


----------

